# code oublié e powerbook G4



## Mondila (24 Septembre 2011)

Un ami m'a offert  un powerbook G4 ,  problème  il ne se rappelle plus de mot de passe  administrateur  pour travailler en toute tranquilité, je ne  peux pas  par exemple  faire des mises à  jour.  Pouvez vous m'aider ??


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Sous Leopard, il suffit de redémarrer l'ordi avec le DVD d'installation, et après le choix des langues, aller dans le menu Utilitaires.
Peut être identique sous Tiger

De toute façon, il te faut les DVD d'origine.


----------



## didgar (25 Septembre 2011)

Salut !



Sly54 a dit:


> Peut être identique sous Tiger



Je confirme ! Ceci étant, il semble que ce soit possible sans => http://www.macyourself.com/2009/08/03/how-to-reset-your-mac-os-x-password-without-an-installer-disc/

A+

Didier


----------

